# PS3: Connection to Playstation Network has Timed Out



## RedSwirl

For the last few weeks now I've been unable to sign in to PSN but every other online function on my PS3 works just fine.

I can still use the internet browser and the internet connection test still goes through until it reaches "Playstation Network."

So far I've tried just about every solution suggested:

I've restored default settings on my PS3. I've disabled the Media Server connection. I've set up a static IP address for my PS3. I've forwarded all the necessary ports for Playstation Network. I've also reset my router (Netgear WGT624 v 4).

While these things have helped a little bit, I can only sign in to PSN sometimes and when I do I get signed out by an error after a couple minutes. Most of the time when I try to sign in manually the connection times out.

This problem has actually persisted across two different networks as well. I started a few weeks ago and since then I've had to get a whole new network set up for unrelated reasons but the problem here has remained.

I thought PSN might be down or something but whenever I can sign on I see other people on playing games like SOCOM. Since my PS3 can still connect to the internet I don't think it's my network either, which means it's something with the system itself.


----------



## davo2001

This is down to the recent firmware upgrade 2.50, as far as im aware it is a server issue but Sony are relutant to admit it is there problem. Ive tried it with 3 different routers and 3 different PS3's and beleive it or not 3 different ISP's (thanks to my friends) As far as im concerned its down to the Sony and until they release a fix there will be nothing you can do.


----------



## RedSwirl

I'm messing around with different channels on my router and it seems to be helping.


----------



## psychosniper27

calling sony and having them completely reset your name might do it but they only do that in extreme cases and you can only do it like 2 or 3 times ever. also that might not even work. guess thats sony for yah


----------



## Blindside90

I have exactly the same problem redswirl, and have tried all of those things myself. Have you fixed yours now? If you have, how did you fix it? Because I'm dying for answers to this problem, I just can't seem to fix it.


----------

